# lanolin?



## soapdope (Oct 11, 2008)

has anybody ever use it? if so what is great about it. i checked on soapcalc, and i looked at the properties and all were zeros. i has to be good for sometthing.


----------



## SoapPoopette (Oct 11, 2008)

I would love to find out the answer to that question myself.  I thought about using it but when I saw so many Zero's I had to rethink my options.

SoapPoopette


----------



## IanT (Oct 11, 2008)

> Lanolin is a by-product of the sheering process, the oily secretion from the skin of the sheep that becomes trapped in the sheep's wool, and no sheep are harmed in harvesting the oil.
> 
> This is the ultimate for dry skin as it is an incredibly heavy oil. This thick, viscous oil is extremely similar to those natural oils we secrete from within our own skin, and Lanolin's ability to attract moisture and allow it to be fully absorbed by the skin makes the perfect addition to any of your bath and body products.
> 
> Lanolin can hold double it's weight on water, so it makes a wonderful emulsifier for lotions and creams. Lanolin is temperature sensitive, so keep temperatures around 110°F when adding to soap



http://www.saratogascents.com/Lanolin.html



> Lanolin is a brownish-yellow fatty substance derived from the wool of sheep. Widely used in cosmetics and soap manufacture as a superfatting agent, it produces an extra-rich, creamy cleansing bar which leaves a thin film on your skin, replacing oils lost in washing. Since many people are allergic to lanolin, test for a reaction by rubbing a little on your skin before adding it to the soap. Its slightly unpleasant smell can be masked by a drop of an essential oil such as citronella. Because of the coconut oil content, this soap will require a longer setting and curing time.



http://www.making-homemade-soap.com/lan ... ecipe.html


I love google 


Hows that?? 

I learned something...thats actually pretty cool stuff ...


----------



## soapdope (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks for the input, i will use it shortly in a batch.


----------



## IanT (Oct 11, 2008)

no worries...sounds like it would solve my problem as well i get reaaaal ddry skin when i get out of the shower unless i put stuff on, could be like that secret ingredient in your soap that makes it give the skin a little moisture... i dont know if it would stay on since soap is a wash off product but I think its worth a shot... id do part of the recipe with and part without and then compare?? could be the new secret ingredient ....muahahahahahaha.... 

I know it is much more beneficial in a leave on product though.. i dont know what you payed for it but if its expensive id say make a simple cream or something with it and use it on your skin?? after  you shower??


----------



## soapdope (Oct 11, 2008)

all i make is soap for now.  i want to make it for the winter, cause the wifes and i get dry skin in the winter.   by the way......ny winters suck.


----------



## IanT (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh believe me I know...im from Long island, NY'

screw winter!!! lol I ran to florida.... 65 is cold for me now lol.. ... so for real if you want to try and make a good body buddah (pun intended) pm me and I can help ya out, that stuff would be great for winter too... I remember going through like a zillion things of cocoa butter and carmex and chapstick.... (also another reason that pushed me into doing soap and b&b...i could make soooooooo much chapstick with like 8oz of stuff... whaaaaaaaaat!!! lol


----------



## jansapothecary (Oct 12, 2008)

I use lanolin in body balms and it's wonderful. . . no sheep were harmed!  But some people have told me that they are allergic to lanolin, so I was careful to label the balm.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd never even considered using it in soap!
We use cloth diapers and lanolin is what you use to waterproof the wool covers we put over them.. we also incorporate it into our wool wash..

Great, now I'm going to have to go make soap.


----------

